# More Cheese



## mulepackin (Mar 7, 2010)

Wanted to keep things simple for this weekends smoking since I'm on call for work. Cheese fits the bill nicely. Did some cheddar and pepperjack Tillamook for us, and several other varieties for coworkers and friends. 2 hours of cherry at 80 deg. Now the long wait.


----------



## stonebriar (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks very nice. Please let us know the results...


----------



## jamminjimi (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking good. One more week on my cheese.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, the waiting is the hardest part of smoking cheese


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Great looking cheese, that wait will be worth it. I know your fellow workers/friends are going to enjoy that cheese. I've never tried cherry wood on cheese, now I've something new to try. It's all good my friend.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks great, may patience be with you for your long wait


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2010)

That ought to go great with that nice bacon you just made!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------

